# Cattle, Buffalo, Beefalo?



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

So, I'm a sheep guy. I love the sheep I care for at work, and I enjoy the taste of mutton. But I'm trying to learn all I can about other livestock so when I get my homestead running, I can possibly branch out a little. I don't think I'd ever want to raise them to sell at market, or many head at a time, maybe one or two in hand to butcher when the time was right.

Now I love buffalo meat. I've also read that its really good for you. I've _heard_ of a hybrid called "beefalo", but never tried it. For you who raise cattle and/or buffalo, what are the pro's and cons? it looks to me that depending on where you life, the price of a calf or cow can be fairly competitive?...

I'm interested to hear your thoughts!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Beefalo are hard to breed and Buffalo are just plain hard. They are not truly domesticated, they can and will kill you, and they need superior fencing and facilities.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I like buffalo meat and I like beef. I do not like beefalo meat. It is very lean, which makes it tough and dry. Buffalo is very lean but, for reasons I do not understand, it is not tough. Different type of muscle fiber, I guess.

The high percentage beefalo hides in good condition tan out to make gorgeous hair-on rugs. But the commercial tanning costs as much as the rugs will sell for. Nice rugs, though. More like fur than hair.

The cattle themselves aren't any different to handle than any other cattle. I think they are slightly more alert, but you can use standard chutes and care. They can be called in for food and you can walk around them without being attacked. Very unlike bison which can be extremely dangerous and require special extra heavy equipment.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

bison as said can be unpredictible and dangerous.beefalo are better in that respect but the hybrid is not as fertile as a regular cow.or thats what my research shows. i think it was bred into buffalo, naturally, not to have a calf every single year.if they did they prob would of procreated themselves into extinction.at one point there were millions of them and if they duplicated themselves every year they would of fell off into the ocean for lack of room.

cows on the other hand have been hand bred to have a calf every year or the cow gits culled and goes to the butcher shop.

deer are much the same way. in lean years they have 1 or none fawns and in fat years they have twins.buffalo were genetically predisposed to do the same thing.they pass that on to there progeny.

as far as taste of
the meat etc. i eat tons of lean deer meat and have no problem with it.lots of problems with lean meat is how you cook it.it is not as forgiveing as fat meat.overcook it and yes yu got shoeleather.cook it correctly and its delicious.


----------

